# Jailbreak-Community knöpft sich Apple TV vor



## Newsfeed (29 September 2010)

Der SHAtter-Exploit, der künftig sämtliche iOS-Geräte vom AppStore-Zwang befreien soll, scheint sich auch für einen Jailbreak des HDMI-Medienstreamers Apple TV zu eignen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

